# Shrimp ID



## ourmanflint (24 Mar 2014)

Hi

I bought 10 of these little fellas last week for my 30cm cube, seller didn't know what they were called and she just called mini shrimp. They were almost completely see through when I got them as well, but now seem to be coloring up a little.
Anyone any ideas? Could they be C. babaulti malaya or are they just cherry shrimps?




 

cheers

Rod


----------



## Maximum (24 Mar 2014)

Hi, is there a photo or am I missing something?


----------



## ourmanflint (24 Mar 2014)

That would help!! Post edited


----------



## kirk (24 Mar 2014)

Mini shrimp  she knows her stuff then. After taking the Micheal I'm not identify them,  I'm going to say they are colourin up mini shrimp.:$


----------



## NanoJames (24 Mar 2014)

The are just cherry shrimp but in their natural form. They are often a brown colour and won't really get much more exciting unfortunately!


----------



## ourmanflint (24 Mar 2014)

Thanks James, I actually quite like them the way they are.

Cheers


----------



## three-fingers (25 Mar 2014)

I have loads of these guys now lol, started with a large colony of "sakura" red cherry shrimp and then added about 12 of these wild brown shrimp in 2008 thinking they were _Caridina babaulti _"Malaya". Now I mostly get brown but with a few bright red, dull blue, dull yellow and some almost black. I like having shrimp that have different colours over generations, more interesting than just red shrimp IME .


----------



## ourmanflint (25 Mar 2014)

Seems there has been continuing confusion over _Caridina babaulti _"Malaya" for quite a while now. Scouring the forums seems lots of people are under the impression that their _wild style cherry shrimps are actually Caridina babaulti "Malaya".
cheers_


----------



## FishBeast (26 Mar 2014)

Could you post some more photos? Perhaps of a few of the other ones of these?


----------

